# Mehr als 1000 Anglerpraxisartikel



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2006)

Mein lieber Schwan, nicht nur das Forum, auch unser Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) entwickelt sich ja prächtig))

Denn mit der aktuellen Ausgabe haben wir jetzt über 1000 Artikel im Archiv stehen.
Um genau zu sein:
1078

Von Reiseberichten, Basteln und Gerätekunde, allem aus der Praxis, Interviews, Angelpolitisches, da ist einfach alles dabei!!!

Einen herzlichen Dank an die vielen Autoren, die da mitgemacht haben.

*RESCHPEKT!!*

An alle die mitmachen wollen:
Texte als Worddokument, Schrift Times New Roman, Größe 12

Fotos *NICHT* in die Texte einbauen sondern bitte extra schicken als jpg., zip. oder rar. - Datei, mit Anmerkungen im Text wo welches Foto hinsoll.

Und das alles an:
Magazin@Anglerboard.de


----------

